# QLab 4



## dvsDave (Nov 16, 2016)

Along with 40 other new features. Get all the details at http://figure53.com/qlab/ and if you have questions, just ask in the appropriate forum!


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I guess that puts less pressure on Baxel Data (me) to port the Windows version over. It was a matter of time.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 17, 2016)

Interesting. I can see how it would be useful in a space with out separate designers. They need to fix their "Goto Cue" sequence so it looks at previous Q's as well. Currently it's working like old tracking boards and not referencing the previous Q's. Which is shitty and annoying


----------



## Chris Chapman (Nov 17, 2016)

I love Qlab but don't quite get why they are adding this feature set. You have to deal with ArtNet interfacing to DMX. For some, no big deal, for others, kind of a headache. My Ion already has almost all of the industry fixtures in the personalty library...


----------



## Joshualangman (Nov 17, 2016)

"Currently it's working like old tracking boards and not referencing the previous Q's. Which is shitty and annoying"

You're missing the point. If you want it to function like a console, you can check "collate previous cues" (and set up your light cues to enable this option by default), which will do what you want. But the default behavior is deliberate and innovative, bringing QLab's cue list paradigm to lighting control for the first time.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 17, 2016)

If I didn't' want it to function like a lighting console why would I buy it? Isn't that the point of adding lighting to Q-lab?

I'm curious what makes you think that the default behavior is innovative as tracking evolved from only writing down your changes on your cue sheets when running switch board resistance dimmers over a hundred years ago.


----------



## NickVon (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm assuming the Pro qlab 3 license I bought 2 years ago, won't transfer to 4?


----------



## Joshualangman (Nov 18, 2016)

"If I didn't' want it to function like a lighting console why would I buy it?"

Perhaps because you couldn't afford a hardware console. The price point is a big draw for many small theatre companies.

I do agree that applying the QLab paradigm to lighting is sometimes problematic, and the lighting features are not yet mature. But the paradigm also makes it easy to do some things that are more difficult on conventional consoles, such as reordering cues without regard to their numbers.

NickVon, you'll get a discount.

http://figure53.com/qlab/pricing/


----------



## Calc (Nov 18, 2016)

It seems like most of the current user base probably has a lighting console already. The lighting features are probably not much use, except for being able to attach sound and light to the same go button (lightning, etc.)
Maybe think of it as a continuation of MSC/MIDI commands? Rather than triggering a separate board, now it IS the board.

Like @Joshualangman mentioned though, it does expand the possible user base into small theaters that don't have a board already, or have a 2-scene preset board and are looking to expand their inventory into intelligent lights.

I also do see it being handy for control when tied in with the Cue Carts feature.


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 19, 2016)

Chris Chapman said:


> I love Qlab but don't quite get why they are adding this feature set. You have to deal with ArtNet interfacing to DMX. For some, no big deal, for others, kind of a headache. My Ion already has almost all of the industry fixtures in the personalty library...



I see two huge use-cases for it. 

1. Sending triggers to video - even on larger theater shows I find there isn't a dedicated video operator. The video gear takes MIDI or Artnet triggers, so being able to write in a trigger from QLab is pretty great in order to simplify triggering between LX and Audio

2. Installations (architectural, museum, etc.) -- being able to trigger everything from one source is pretty convenient in this application. It cuts down on cost and complexity, especially if it's a set it and forget it type deal.


----------



## Jfhopgood (Dec 16, 2016)

NickVon said:


> I'm assuming the Pro qlab 3 license I bought 2 years ago, won't transfer to 4?


It doesn't directly transfer, but you will receive a discount voucher. The new licensing system for v4 is nice because it is now online. No more worrying about if you lose a computer. You can do online deactivation now b/c it is linked with an account. The other bit of good news is that you get to keep your V3 licenses when you upgrade, so it effectively doubles your ability to use the software in some instances.


----------



## MikeJ (Dec 23, 2016)

dbaxter said:


> Well, I guess that puts less pressure on Baxel Data (me) to port the Windows version over. It was a matter of time.


Well since Apple has abandoned the professional market completely, I think developers will soon feel the push to port Mac only software to Windows.


----------

